# Check Your Camper Over!



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi All:
I brought the camper home and started to look it over for the upcoming season. When I turned the propane tanks on, I started to smell propane...soapy water on the fitting showed the leak coming from an Acme fitting...time for a new brass fitting. I removed the hose and was surprised to see how hard the rubber has gotten. I ordered up two replacement hoses and to mount them with the new fittings, I had to remove my "add a hose" for the BBQ, then I found that this hose (also hard) has received many chew marks. Now I get to replace this hose as well. I will be putting the new hose in a flexible plastic conduit to prevent further meals. I also will look at the main hose from the regulator to the camper for the same deterioration.
bbwb


----------

